# SolusVM 2



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

Since there's no thread about this I thought I'd open one and post what we know so far.

*Google Auth:*



*Mobile Version:*



*Mobile Menu:*



*Desktop Version:*



*Login Box:*



*Another View:*



Icons are examples whilst they wait for their custom icons.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 15, 2015)

Too little, too late. Would have been nice back in 2012 when they first announced it, but 3+ years later and they are just now adding 2FA?

Quoting this for reference (Jan. 5th, 2012):



> Well, SolusVM Version 2; To say its been highly talked about recently would be an understatement. The good news is that development is well underway for something that we feel will change the way that the majority of people will offer and manage VPS Hosting.
> 
> The idea behind this first email is not to give you a full feature list (Sorry!) but to let you know some of the major differences between v1 and v2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

Ah yeah the guys are working very hard on making the SolusVM 2 modern and up-to date, and they also support Yubico which most companies use now.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice to see this happening, they are just going way too slow about it.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

SkylarM said:


> Nice to see this happening, they are just going way too slow about it.


Slow and steady wins the race haha, better to be slow and ensure there's no bugs or security issues.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 15, 2015)

I still don't understand why they need to call it SolusVM 2 and it takes 3 years or more to do it. Couldn't they just work on incremental updates from the current version until they reach the desired feature set?


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

rds100 said:


> I still don't understand why they need to call it SolusVM 2 and it takes 3 years or more to do it. Couldn't they just work on incremental updates from the current version until they reach the desired feature set?


I believe it's a complete re-write -> don't quote me on that.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 15, 2015)

Does special characters in the root password still break newly created VMs?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 15, 2015)

Does special characters in the root password still let a regular user break free of 'sanitation' and acquire root on the master node?


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Apr 15, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Does special characters in the root password still break newly created VMs?


We have to deal with this every freaking day. It's weird to ask a client to use a simple password, LOL. Numbers and letters only. 

- Daniel


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 15, 2015)

> SolusVM *2*


So this is the 2nd beta since they announced this project 7(?) years ago? It's good that they're thoroughly testing this product before releasing a production version.  Can't wait for the first production version of SolusVM!

_edited to add purple_


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 15, 2015)

I was told back in February that I'd have a copy of the documentation and a copy of the software (beta) in hand within 3 weeks. Well, 2.5 months later I still don't have anything and I called them on it in a support ticket and got this:



> Things just get delayed. I can assure you it will come this year. I'm not even going to mention any dates from now on. The team are working hard but it's not just as easy as make the changes and release. The migration path is the most important part for us and it's what we have to get right the first time around.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 15, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> I believe it's a complete re-write -> don't quote me on that.


http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html

"...the single worst strategic mistake that any software company can make: They decided to rewrite the code from scratch."


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html
> 
> "...the single worst strategic mistake that any software company can make: They decided to rewrite the code from scratch."


Blesta's 3.0 has been a success so far, and WHMCS well everyone says they need to re-write it from scratch to ensure it's secure so which do you prefer?


----------



## Steven F (Apr 15, 2015)

Blesta is a great product, but it just doesn't compete with the ease of WHMCS, in my opinion.


----------



## Jonathan (Apr 15, 2015)

Steven F said:


> Blesta is a great product, but it just doesn't compete with the ease of WHMCS, in my opinion.


Blesta 3.5 is going to do a lot to even the playing field and in many areas put Blesta even farther ahead of WHMCS.


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone, again, get that price fix agreement on licensing 

Complete new development build isn't free.  Couple that with market share.   Looking forward to paying more when / if they actually release this?


----------



## mitgib (Apr 15, 2015)

> *Scriptability*
> This is the important one (to most of you anyway). Every action in the control panel will have an associated hook. These hooks will allow you to override or add extra code to the function you want to hook into.



This sounds like cloud-init type functions, is that what they mean?


----------



## host4go (Apr 15, 2015)

ok, Blesta was mentioned (check)

WHMCS was mentioned (check)

What about ClientExec? No love?

It´s an awesome Billing panel.


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 15, 2015)

drmike said:


> Anyone, again, get that price fix agreement on licensing
> 
> Complete new development build isn't free.  Couple that with market share.   Looking forward to paying more when / if they actually release this?


That was before OnApp bought them out which Ditlev even announced on LET they aren't up'ing the price now or the future and you can email them to get it in writing.


----------



## DTraffic (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a feeling H/A won't be coming...


----------



## MannDude (Apr 15, 2015)

DTraffic said:


> I have a feeling H/A won't be coming...



If you need that, you'll have to buy OnApp by the sounds of it. I take it that they don't want two competing products.


----------



## host4go (Apr 15, 2015)

MAkes



MannDude said:


> If you need that, you'll have to buy OnApp by the sounds of it. I take it that they don't want two competing products.


Makes sense, specially when the price between this products is so different.

Ps: I'll pay you a beer if you read my pm.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 15, 2015)

host4go said:


> Ps: I'll pay you a beer if you read my pm.


Reading now. I usually check them on the weekends.


----------



## KuJoe (Apr 15, 2015)

Writing 2.0 from scratch is akin to writing a completely new control panel, and we all know nobody can write a new control panel in less than 4 years.


[/sarcasm]


----------



## expertvm (Apr 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> Anyone, again, get that price fix agreement on licensing
> 
> 
> Complete new development build isn't free. Couple that with market share. Looking forward to paying more when / if they actually release this?


Requested previously but they never reply on that and they avoid answering that question too.


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 18, 2015)

expertvm said:


> Requested previously but they never reply on that and they avoid answering that question too.


Nope, never happened.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 19, 2015)

DTraffic said:


> I have a feeling H/A won't be coming...


There was a point where Phill was probably looking to push against OnApp but since OnApp now owns it, they aren't going to eat off their own plate.



SkylarM said:


> Nope, never happened.


That's really silly since they promised to send it no? That really doesn't distill confidence that pricing isn't going to move from where it is.

Francisco


----------

